# Audiogon help



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

First of all, this probably isn't the right place for this question but it wasn't clear to me where it should be. Mods, pls move it if you wish.

My question is I'm thinking about buying an amp off audiogon. Don't have much experience with audiogon, only been on the site a handful of times. Anything to be especially aware out of the norm when buying sight unseen from this site? I assume buying is similar to ebay? Are protections similar to ebay?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't dealt with them in about 10 years... I had no problems with my transactions on Audiogon, but none were over $100 (not to say you shouldn't be careful though). I would treat them like eBay. I don't recall if Audiogon has any protection, so I would to check, and see if the seller will allow the product to be shipped to a place that checks out the merchandise, and then sends it to you after payment is made. I remember this being offered for eBay, and you might have the same service available on Audiogon too. I would also check with your payment method... ie PayPal, or Credit Card. I would stay clear if they want a Cashiers Check or Money Order. Hope this helps. :T


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, string has been pulled, so wish me luck. If all goes according to plan, I'll have a 4 mo. old Parasound Halo A21 Tuesday. Now, if I can just keep the wife from finding out about it...


----------

